# .



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Barrabundy said:


> nice and smooth and shiny


Could this be the problem?
Should the drag washers be smooth and shiny?


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

http://alantani.com/index.php?topic=1104.0

Simon


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

.


----------



## gbc (Feb 16, 2012)

6-8 k.g. of drag with factory carbon/ceramic. That's in the realms of a shimano 6500 baitrunner which I use to catch 11-13 k.g. red emperor.
My guess is you've put it back together incorrectly, or damaged it.
P.S. If I was indian, Alan Tani would be one of my gods for sure.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

.


----------



## Slazmo (Oct 18, 2010)

Wash those down with a good Chain and Brake cleaner like Inox MX11 and give them a light rub over with Inox MX 6 grease - its what I do for my drags and they're pretty good!


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2013)

Barrabundy said:


> The hardest part now is to find a freight train to test it on!


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Typical bloody farmer.


----------

